# Slingshot Shooting High (horizontal Shooting)



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,
I shoot horizontal grip style, and with some bands I put on, the shot consistently lands really high and I have to aim 20cms lower to stay on target.

I've had this problem with some office band sets, and chinese tubes. I rarely have it with TBG singles, but I haven't done a comprehensive study.

Consistently shooting high (same release each time) would indicate that maybe one band is tighter than the other, or something that I'm not seeing.

Any ideas?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

My first thought would be your anchor. I don't know where you are anchoring now but try changing it and see where your shot lands. Chris


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi August,
Anchor is the same for each shot. Would you expect your anchor to change with different bands? I can raise the anchor point, but I wasn't sure if that was a regular thing or not.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think you just need to get used to the different characteristics of the new bandset, also one thing i noticed with very large tapers the bands sometimes strike each other during retraction on smaller forks. this defiantly affected my smaller slingers.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't read as close as I should, I didn't realize that it was only with certain bandsets. NC is absolutely right different bands shoot differently and you have to learn to compensate for it, which is why I experiment and find something that I like and then stick with it. Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I find that different band sets on the same frame often shoot to different points. I have a lot to say about aiming, but this is not the place to go into it. After a few shots with a consistent hold and release, you should be able to tell where the point of impact is, relative to your point of aim.

If you are shooting consistently high, one strategy is to move your point of aim ... aim lower. But this can be difficult to judge consistently. Another strategy is to change the point of impact by altering your anchor point. Suppose you are pulling to your ear hole, but find you are shooting high. Try pulling to the top of your ear but keeping the same sight pattern. This will lower your point of impact. You may find it lowers it too much, in which case you need to pull to the midpoint between the top of your ear and your ear hole. Being carefully conscious of your anchor point and adjusting as necessary should get you in the right ball park.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you canting the slingshot? This will cause uneven tension on each band.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It's easy to tell if you are canting the frame. Stand in front of a mirror and pull to your anchor point. If the forks are not properly aligned with the bands it will be immediately apparent. Better yet is to film yourself shooting.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Something that can cause that effect is the same thing that causes fork hits but a milder case. If the pouch is bent between your fingers with a different band set it will make the shot go high or low. A possible contributing cause is the strength (or weakness) diffence between the band/tube sets.

I get this effect, shots going high, when I shoot my tiny shooters sideways (horizontal). It isn't caused by a bent pouch but the fork width throws me so I have to adjust my catty holding hand lower with the tiny cattys. Which leads to another thing to consider is the fork used for the different band/tube sets the same size?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for all the replies!

I had a good chat with geoduck last night and as well as the ideas put forward here, I think the problem lies from changing from TTF and OTT shooting configuration. I killed my first OTT shooter too fast to be able to experiment with and I wasn't aware that it was common to change anchor points between the two styles of shooting.

When The Pig dries, I'll give it a good test and reply back here when done.

Thanks again


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> It's easy to tell if you are canting the frame. Stand in front of a mirror and pull to your anchor point. If the forks are not properly aligned with the bands it will be immediately apparent. Better yet is to film yourself shooting.


Thanks Henry,
I *think* I've solved the canting issue that I initially had as there's a wardrobe in my shooting area (8 meter mark) which has a great big mirror attached to the front and it's a luxury to be able to draw my bands out and have an almost side-on view of my forks as I'm doing so. I think it's my anchor point, but more testing will reveal it! I think if I get my OTT anchor point and flip the shooter so it doesn't interfere with the shot, I think we'll be disco. Updates to follow =)


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Flipping the fork will do nothing for your high shooting, raise your anchor point untill you are shooting to point of aim. Keep your front hand still and your release hand still after release, practice, practice.
Philly


----------

